

Ask HN: Who's hiring interns this Summer 2012? - ralxz

I've had a tough time consolidating information on the most interesting startups who are hiring interns this summer. Let us know who you are and what position you're looking to fill!
======
spicyj
Khan Academy (Mountain View) is hiring:

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math exercise problems per day, all
generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>), and Sal's videos have been viewed over 117 million times.
We're just getting started feeding this data we're collecting back into the
product to help our users learn more ([http://david-hu.com/2011/11/02/how-
khan-academy-is-using-mac...](http://david-hu.com/2011/11/02/how-khan-academy-
is-using-machine-learning-to-assess-student-mastery.html)). If you're
interested in data, analytics, and education, this is a dream gig.

Plus, it's one of the highest educational impact positions you can imagine.
We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want
to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

------
ksowocki
Hey all,

Stepout (formerly Ignighter), of Techstars 2008, is looking to hire PHP
developers for the summer. We're based in NYC and offer a competitive salary
and the opportunity to learn from the best.

More info @ www.stepout.com/jobs

